# Help with "Assorted Cichlid"



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Any idea what type of Cichlid this fella is... I got him from an assorted tank at Petsmart. Every Friday at 4pm they have a new shipment of "Assorted Cichlids" come in and they never last the whole night...










I've done some research and looks like hes a "hap". I also stumbled across a link that has a photo of a similar looking fish, however from further research it's hard to determine: http://www.cichlidstore.com/shop/images/24205.jpg

However my guy is more white, horizontal stripes and not vertical. His top fin has a bright white line. Any help determining what type of cichlid this is would be great...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its some kind of hap hybrid mix. Definitely juiced up.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Yea I have yet to see anything like him yet. Seems like i've looked at hundreds of cichlid profiles already for this little guy lol


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

looks like one of the hybrid mixes that I have seen around at the big box stores being sold as a "Sulpherhead hap" Definitely hormoned as a fish that small should not be showing any color yet.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

It's about 2.5 inches maybe 3.


----------



## Matt1628 (Oct 22, 2014)

The link you posted is of a red empress and the fish you have is definitely not a red empress. Probably hybrid of something but he'll probably look stunning when he fully colors up.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

I found a similar to this guy!

First second of the video you can see the same coloured hap:


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

RyTheFryGuy said:


> I found a similar to this guy!
> 
> First second of the video you can see the same coloured hap:


Watched the video and the first to fish that show up are a Red empress and Taiwan Reef. I own fish of both of these species and not during any phase of their development did they look similar to your fish. If the store purchased them from the farm as "assorted African Cichlids" then its safe to assume they are hybrids.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Probably a hybrid, definitely hormoned...very common hybrid, that I've seen many times before. Closest fish is the Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks in appearance, but it isn't that fish either.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are some more photos, hes getting more color day by day...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's still a "Hap" hybrid with Protomelas in it.


----------

